# Eclipse T180 mp3 player 4gb question



## tinmaptd (Oct 14, 2012)

I have an Eclipse Mp3 player, model T180 4gb, and recently I bought an mini SD card ( 16gb) so I could add more stuff into it. After inserted the card into the mp3 and then connect it to the Pc I added at least 2000 tracks into the player ( 600 tracks on the mp3 storage space and the rest on the SD card) But when I turn on the mp3 and go to the music section, the player said there are only 999 songs total. I know the SD card work because there are song that i put on the SD card that show up on the mp3 player, but how can I play the rest of the unlisted tracks on my mp3? Are the rest of the tracks unlisted and could be play, or the mp3 can only recognize 999 songs total?
(sorry for my very bad English)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most likely a limitation of the device. Most mp3 players do have limits to the number of files.


----------

